# Ziwi Peak



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried this very expensive food. I have had my maltese on this for 2 weeks. Today one of my malteses had an upset tummy real bad today. This food is expensive an 11 pound bag is 109.00 not sure if I sure continue on this food or go to wellness. If it is good food I don't mind that it is expensive, but if not is the wellness just as good. Thanks to all.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ziwi Peak is a dehydrated food, isn't it? We've had some members have problems with another brand of dehydrated food recently:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-maltese-food-snacks-treats/108951-grandma-lucys-undigestable.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...dr-harvey-grandma-lucy-users-please-help.html


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Ladysmom, maybe I will just use Wellness


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I just started transitioning my 2 onto ZiwiPeak this week - so far both have accepted it, Harley did have loose stools yesterday, but not too bad - I did expect a little change in their habits due to the food change.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My local pet food store told me it is the highest in FAT !!! compared to any dog food out there :w00t:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Ziwipeak is an excellent food. I feed my dogs a combination of homecooked and ziwi peak. 

their homecooked consists of sweet potatos, green beans, salmon and tilapia...they get a serving of their homecooked along with a very small scoop of ziwi peak at every meal.

Ziwipeak is high in protein and fat so you might not want to feed it by itself. Since I do a combo of the ziwipeak and homecooked, their diet is moderate protein and moderate fat. 

You could always feed Wellness at one meal and ziwi peak at the other to give them some variety.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I use Ziwi Peak as a topper(just a little bit) for Yeager's kibble, Wellness Supermix for small breeds. It's working out great! Yeager loves the Ziwi Peak and would always pick those out first haha :w00t: I fed him only Ziwi Peak for a couple days, but he was upset because I could only give him so little based on the instructions on the bag.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

poochie2 said:


> My local pet food store told me it is the highest in FAT !!! compared to any dog food out there :w00t:


Yikes! You are right! It's 26% fat!!!!

ZiwiPeak Daily Cuisine Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes, it is high in fat - but using the link Marj provided - check out the suggested serving portions - TINY!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Yes, it is high in fat - but using the link Marj provided - check out the suggested serving portions - TINY!


I think the nutritional breakdown is done by serving size, though. So the fat content would be 26% unless you reduced the recommended portion.

Kind of like when I read the number of calories on a package and don't check the serving size first!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Its all so confusing!! LOL

I'm not sure if it is based on serving size now ... I went back to look, and for the Venison & Fish (which is what I use) ... this is what it says ..

*Venison & Fish*

*Ingredients* - Venison Meat (min 50%), Liver, Tripe, Heart and Kidney (min 19.5%); Hoki Fish (min 15%); Chicory Syrup; Green-lipped and Blue Mussel* (min 4%); Hoki Fish Oil; Lecithin; Kelp; Vitamins and Minerals; Parsley. Naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols. Additives: Vitamin D3 592 IU/kg, Vitamin E 7.4 mg/kg, Copper (copper proteinate) 9.8 mg/kg


*Calories* - 1778 KJ/100g

*Guaranteed Analysis*
Crude Protein (min) 34%
Crude Fat (min) 26%
Crude Fiber (max) 1.8%
Moisture (max) 15%
Ash (max) 8%
Calcium 2%
Phosphorus 1.1%

Now, because it says the number of Calories is based on 100g - does that mean the breakdown following that is also based on 100g??????


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Its all so confusing!! LOL
> 
> I'm not sure if it is based on serving size now ... I went back to look, and for the Venison & Fish (which is what I use) ... this is what it says ..
> 
> ...


The analysis is the breakdown of the whole or 100%. If you you add everything up plus allow for moisture (probably around 10%) it would equal 100%. 

So the food is 26% fat.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My girls have done beautifully on a raw frozen diet (Paw Naturaw). When traveling I use Ziwi Peak because it is more portable. They like Ziwi Peak and I have had no problem with their bowels.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> The analysis is the breakdown of the whole or 100%. If you you add everything up plus allow for moisture (probably around 10%) it would equal 100%.
> 
> So the food is 26% fat.


Thanks Marj, I get that bit - I guess I'm just being a bit of a 'thick head' right now ... what I can't seem to get my head around is ....

is it 26% fat per SERVE - my serve size is under 50g per day (for Dakota - Harley's is more)

OR

is it 26% fat per 100g ???

Does that make sense?

So the Calories in 100g is 1778KJ - which means Dakota is getting under 899KJ per day .... if the fat is 26% per 100 grams - does that mean its 13% per 50 grams?? Does it work like that??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Thanks Marj, I get that bit - I guess I'm just being a bit of a 'thick head' right now ... what I can't seem to get my head around is ....
> 
> is it 26% fat per SERVE - my serve size is under 50g per day (for Dakota - Harley's is more)
> 
> ...



I am terrible in math, but I do understand factions and percentages, I think. It is my understanding that for every spoonful of Ziwi Peak, 26% of it would be fat, 34% protein, etc. 

I found this on the Innova website which explains it better than I can. (I was looking for the fat content in EVO which is also high in fat. It's "only" 23%, though).

This listing of nutrient information may look slightly different than the GA. For example, the GA may list minimum protein % as 24, but the NA reports 24.53%. The difference is due to the fact that the formula is predicted to be slightly over the minimum so that the consumer gets equal to or more than they are guaranteed to receive.

Will the Nutrient (Proximate) Analysis for protein, fat, ash, fiber, moisture, starch (NFE) and ash always add up to 100%?









 They might not add up to exactly 100%. There are a couple of reasons for this: 1st- There can be rounding considerations (rounding up or down to the second decimal place) are common when dealing with nutrient information.

2nd- The nutrient information for the ingredients that go into a formula and the final product are based on both laboratory chemical analysis and calculated values.


Chemical analysis: Most nutrient information is generated from laboratory chemical analysis and compiled over time into mean values in a nutrient database. There is variation associated with the ingredients, chemical methods used, and between laboratories. This variation in values is something that pet food companies learn how to manage in order to achieve the most accurate values possible.
Calculated values: Some values, such as starch or NFE (which stands for Nitrogen Free Extract) are calculated from other nutrients; NFE=100 -(crude protein + crude fat + crude fiber + moisture + ash). This is where the idea of the 6 different components summing to 100% comes from. Depending upon when it gets loaded into a nutrient list, it may differ slightly from what would be required to yield 100% upon summing the 6 proximate components.
Also, some ingredient suppliers and pet food companies will utilize a chemical analysis of starch. This has inherent variation associated with the outcome and would lead to an even greater chance for the sum of the 6 nutrients to deviate from 100%.

What does all this mean?
Since there is variation, and since the methods for the different components have their own inherent differences, the final sum may be slightly different than 100%.

Natural Pet Food FAQ’s – Pet Feeding, Organic Pet Food Topics – Natura Pet Products


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Marj. My goodness I have a lot to learn! LOL


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Thanks Marj, I get that bit - I guess I'm just being a bit of a 'thick head' right now ... what I can't seem to get my head around is ....
> 
> is it 26% fat per SERVE - my serve size is under 50g per day (for Dakota - Harley's is more)
> 
> ...


You don't half the percent just because you half the serving. The percent stays the same no matter what.

For 100 grams of food, 26 grams is fat (26%)
For 50 grams of food, 13 grams is fat (this is still 26%)

26/100 = .26 = 26%

13/50 = .26 = 26%

So if you half the serving of food, you half the grams of fat too, but the percentage stays the same. 
Hope that makes sense


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

myfairlacy said:


> You don't half the percent just because you half the serving. The percent stays the same no matter what.
> 
> For 100 grams of food, 26 grams is fat (26%)
> For 50 grams of food, 13 grams is fat (this is still 26%)
> ...


 
Thank you!!! That makes complete sense to me now!! Geeze that took me a long time to get my head around!! lol


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

myfairlacy said:


> You don't half the percent just because you half the serving. The percent stays the same no matter what.
> 
> For 100 grams of food, 26 grams is fat (26%)
> For 50 grams of food, 13 grams is fat (this is still 26%)
> ...


It's so good to have a math teacher in our midst!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Thank you!!! That makes complete sense to me now!! Geeze that took me a long time to get my head around!! lol


Glad I could help 



Ladysmom said:


> It's so good to have a math teacher in our midst!


LOL See...we do use math in the real world


----------

